# Hiring climbing arborists in BC, Full time positions, $35-$40/h + Benefits



## centralvalleytree (Jan 21, 2021)

Climbing Arborist Wanted - $35-$40/h with benefits (Abbotsford, BC Canada)​

We are looking for someone who is capable and can be trusted climbing and operating our equipment as well as leading a crew of 2-4 people.

If this position sounds like something you may be a good fit for, submit your resume and we can schedule an interview.


The job description includes:
-Climbing trees.
-Running bucket lift.
-General tree work (pruning, cutting out deadwood, removals...)
-Working with a ground person.
-Installing tree bracing systems.
-Chipping debris.
-Running ropes and rig lines.
-Moving brush and firewood.
-Hedge trimming.
-Running a chainsaw.
-Working with a crane.

Applicants need to have transportation to the main yard in the morning, be able to lift 50 pounds and should have a valid driver's license.

Must have:
-2-5 years of Climbing experience
-Chainsaw experience

Assets:
-Industry-relevant certifications (ISA, CUA, ITA, Fallers...)
-Have own gear.
-Spur-less climbing skills.
-Air brakes endorsement on license.
-Able to drive a standard transmission.


Wages vary depending on skill and experience. $35-$40/h with benefits after 6 months.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 22, 2021)

That was Bob's company wasn't it? 
I did a little bit of work for that company on and off in 2009 when the logging crashed out. He took over management from his son of Tamarack tree when they came in from NY.
I did 4 months on one job Falling hydro line in the same yr.

Good luck to you


----------

